# Difference between 2500 and 2500HD



## DAZ982500 (Apr 2, 2005)

Can someone distinguish mechanically as well as structurally the difference between, i.e. a Chevy 2500 vs 2500HD.Dave


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

DAZ982500;746275 said:


> Can someone distinguish mechanically as well as structurally the difference between, i.e. a Chevy 2500 vs 2500HD.Dave


Yes.
Just by looking at them you can tell. The HD sits about 2 inchs higher. This can be seen by the plastic filler strip between the grill and the bumper.
The big difference is in the rear end. The HD has a full float rear end. (If you remove the rear wheel covers you will see the axle covers sticking out.) This gives the HD the additional 600 lbs of GVW (8600 2500 - 9200 HD)


----------



## Lencodude (Dec 30, 2008)

calhoun;746355 said:


> Yes.
> Just by looking at them you can tell. The HD sits about 2 inchs higher. This can be seen by the plastic filler strip between the grill and the bumper.
> The big difference is in the rear end. The HD has a full float rear end. (If you remove the rear wheel covers you will see the axle covers sticking out.) This gives the HD the additional 600 lbs of GVW (8600 2500 - 9200 HD)


Also the HD stickers on the body! 
When I buy parts for my 2500 it seems always under 2500 and 2500 HD grouping. Brakes might be more larger!


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

what year? my 1995 2500 HD is 8600GVW, but I think the 2500 was only 7900?


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i didnt think they started making 2500hd models till 01??


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

my 95 is hd . reg 6 lug hd 8 lug bigger rear brakes 8600pound reg i think is 6800


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

kashman;746749 said:


> my 95 is hd . reg 6 lug hd 8 lug bigger rear brakes 8600pound reg i think is 6800


They weren't refereed to as "HD" until the '01 model year.

Whether your pre-'01 is 6 or 8 lug it's still just refereed to as a 2500. You had an 8600GVWR (8 lug) and a 6900 or 7200 GVWR (6 lug) but you didn't have an HD regardless of what you refer to it as.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Yep and the HD's have a much larger frame than the 88-98 counterparts. The 2500HD's are basically the older srw one tons, since they had a 9200 GVWR. They sit 2 inches higher to make room for the big a$$ Allison transmission. Otherwise there really isnt too much of a difference.


----------

